# Problème avec Mail (SMTP Gmail / Me) et Livebox



## ludocork (31 Juillet 2008)

Salut tout le monde,

Je vous contact car j'ai un pti problème depuis que je suis revenu chez mes parents. Je n'ai jamais eu de problème pour envoyer et recevoir des emails via Mail avec mon Macbook Leopard 10.5.4. Je suis chez ma famille depuis hier et impossible d'utiliser Mail pour envoyer des emails - apparement il y aurait une erreur SMTP mais je ne vois pas ou cette erreur.

Pourriez-vous m'aider ?

ps : je suis avec une Livebox de Wanadoo. Mon macbook est à jour.
ps2 : j'ai masqué mon adresse email mais à titre d'infos, elle est du type : ludovic.xxx@gmail.com

Quelques images du problème :


----------



## pascalformac (31 Juillet 2008)

tres simple
tu devrais refaire ton reglage smtp gmail!

qui n'est PAS sur port 25 mais un autre port ( 587)
( et y a peut etre d'autres erreurs mineures)
mot de passe et SSL


Et pourtant le reglage exact  est sur la page d'aide de gmail pour Mail

Note du modo :


pascalformac a dit:


> et y a peut etre d'autres erreurs mineures



Et une erreur majeure : les problèmes "Internet", on en parle dans "Internet et réseau", pas dans "Applications" ! Déménagement en cours !


----------

